# Anyone in Rockford, MI



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi. Anyone in this area getting OTS HDTV? If so what antenna are you using and what is your PQ like?
THanks


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I live in Saugatuck. Check out AVS Forums for reports from users closer to your location. One of the members there from Cedar Springs goes by the handle of "Kamakazie". He knows his stuff.

I use a modified Royal 17 antenna. This is an three-antenna combination designed specifically for West Michigan. Look in the yellow pages for antenna dealers. I put the antenna in the attic. I could do better if I mounted it on the roof, but I'm satisfied with what I get from the attic.

HD reception and picture quality is excellent on channels 8, 13 and 17. Channels 3, 35 and 41 are usually good but not 100% reliable here. The picture is either perfect or unwatchable--rarely in-between. I'll get channel 43 about half of the time. I bet all of them would be perfect if I was outside of the attic.


----------

